# Looking for Japanese dining room table plans



## dantefontana (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi, guys and gals.

We are looking to build a low dining room table at which our guests can sit, Japanese style, on floor cushions. Essentially, we are building a kotatsu table without the heater part.

Do any of you know of online resources where we could find plans for such a table? In fact, we could even modify a coffee table plan and expand the tabletop dimensions.

Any ideas y'all would have on this would be a huge help. Thanks!


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Try our sister forum, woodworkingtalk.com, and post your request there....good luck.


----------



## JRocco (Sep 29, 2007)

*Japanese table*

I don't have plans but I do own a japanese table that I designed and had built in Japan by a local artisan. It includes an inner Hibachi section with overlying inserts which can be left in for a regular table or taken out to cook inside. The inner portion is lined with copper and can be removed for emptying coals or used with an electic cooker.

I don't have photos of it but if you reply to my e-mail I'll take and forward them to you. You'll have to figure out how he did it. I think I also still have his number somewhere maybe I could try and recontact him.

Good luck.


----------



## poslomofo (Mar 2, 2008)

*another request 4 jap din table plans or pix*

hello friend , my daughter has asked me to build her a japanese table. I'm thrilled to take on this task but I haven't got a clue as to where to begin . no dimensions and no clues for materials . Any help would be greatly appreciated . Thanks in advance.


----------

